# mezclador conectado a amplificador y que no sature la salida



## Carlos81 (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola a todos

Quería pediros vuestra ayuda para ver si me podeis echar una mano en este tema.

Estoy haciendo un mezclador de 3 canales (en configuración sumador no inversor) con un 741, a la salida lo meto directamente al amplificador tda2822M (tengo montado el circuito de la figura 1). La entrada de una señal (antes del sumador) la tengo regulada mediante un resistor variable para que esté al límite de su amplitud y cuando se amplifique en el amplificador no sature. El problema está cuando se suman en el sumador cualquiera de las otras dos señales de entrada del sumador. Como la amplitud varía (ahora es superior) al pasarla por el amplificador me satura la señal de salida.

El apaño que había hecho es que cuando hubiese dos o más señales, vía un multiplexor analógico, me seleccionasen una entrada con un divisor resistivo. Es decir que cuando haya una sola señal la señal pasa directamente al amplificador tda2822m y cuando haya 2 señales, en el multiplexor se selecciona otra entrada que dispone de un divisor resistivo que atenúa la señal de entrada. Lo mismo pasaría cuando hay 3 señales sumadas, iría a otro divisor resistivo.

	Pero yo esto lo veo un control poco flexible, porque yo estoy haciendo una atenuación para el caso en que las 3 señales estén al tope de su amplitud. Entonces cuando me lleguen por ejemplo 2 señales con una amplitud baja y la meta por el divisor resistivo, me las va a atenuar mucho y las va a amplificar poco.

	La ganancia del amplificador tda2822m creo que no la puedo variar.

Por favor, ¿me podeis dar una idea para obtener una solución?

Muchas gracias

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2008)

Un compresor expansor, es un circuito que te mantendra la señal a una amplitud constante, tambien sirve para que no llegue a la etapa de potencia una señal recortada. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2008)

No entendi, por que no publicas tu esquema del mesclador


----------

